# [HELP] Droid X Lock Buttom Broken, Have to Return to Stock



## hazEup (Nov 10, 2012)

As stated, I am unrooted, but still have CWM recovery on my phone.

I want to flash the original RUU, so I can send it back to the seller without a trace of it being rooted at all.

I can't get into bootloader using volume down, home, and the power button...because the power button doesn't work.

Is there anything you guys suggest, or is there a way to get into bootloader through ADB or an application?

Thanks,

hazEup

EDIT: Ontop of it all now, it won't start up. Charging with a green light, power button does nothing, plugging it in, removing battery, and re-inserting does nothing. Boo.


----------



## MassDiffraction (Nov 25, 2012)

Are you experienced with repairing phones at all? Might want to try repairing it.

Sent from my DROIDX on CM7


----------

